# Freight & PDI?



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a Honda snow blower from a "Honda Powerhouse" (Honda car/truck dealership in Canada) and I am being quoted freight and PDI on top of the price and taxes.
Is this common practice? Feels like I am buying a car instead of a snow blower....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My very humble opinion but if I was told those additional charges would be added I'd leave. They charge an arm and a leg for those machines and they may be worth it but that's ridiculous. That should all be factored in to the selling price without being an add on.


----------



## Infantryman (Oct 3, 2016)

Tell them you will buy the snowblower if free of freight and PDI. Thats what I did and they accepted the offer.


----------



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

I emailed another shop (not a Honda dealership) and also got quoted freight. Really?
Home Depot, Canadian Tire or Home Hardware doesnt charge any freight and PDI. 

is this a "Honda" thing??


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It sounds like a charge that is common in Canada. In the states I have not been billed a freight charge when buying OPE from a dealer. However when I bought my Honda walk behind lawnmower the dealer did charge me a set-up charge that included True Fuel, seemed a little strange was about $25 USD extra. So maybe the fact that it is a Honda product may have something to do with it. In the fine print on the company websites it usually will state that individual dealers will ultimately determine the final price. It seems like in your areas the dealers likely banded together and all decided they will charge these extra fees.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm kind of a frugal spender. I would hold out. I just wouldn't do it. Their profit margin may be slim but c'mon... At the minimum split the cost. 50/50.


----------



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

2nd location only charges freight and waive the PDI charge, and they told me it's only a Honda thing.
I went ahead and bought it. I was expecting it on the box, but was told that, no, they sell them fully assembled and run them for a few seconds for the new owner to see.


I am now the proud owner of an HS720C


----------

